# Judy Blue Eyeshadow-Yikes!



## MAC_Whore (Mar 22, 2006)

There is a MAC Judy Blue eyeshadow on ebay right now that is currently at $389.00, with an hour to go.   I wonder how high it will get????


----------



## black mamba (Mar 22, 2006)

Holy Jeezus! I've never seen a shadow go for that much!


----------



## Unforgettable (Mar 22, 2006)

MAC JUDY BLUE EYESHADOW~RARER THAN RARE~BOXED~MINT COND

Oh my Lord!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





One e/s for that kind of money..... it better be worshipped and have a shrine all of its own.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Mar 22, 2006)

That is a lot of cash!  I have only seen it go for around $100.  I'm not judging anyone.  Hey, if you want to spend your money that way, go for it.  

I will admit though, it makes me feel better about my spending habits!


----------



## thegirlgotsoul (Mar 22, 2006)

That is INSANE. 

I wonder if the high bidder will really pay or not...


----------



## karen (Mar 22, 2006)

she's a member here. ask her.


----------



## lara (Mar 22, 2006)

Some people just have too much money!


----------



## mymymai (Mar 22, 2006)

Wow, that is rent for me.  I don't think I could justify spending that much on a single e/s, although I think I'd be willing to go up to $100.


----------



## thegirlgotsoul (Mar 22, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *karen* 
_she's a member here. ask her. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Wow. I thought for sure it was shill bidding, but I guess I was wrong.


----------



## Wontpayretail23 (Mar 22, 2006)

That is strictly a collector eyeshadow and not one that is worth that ammount due to the color it is.


----------



## gigiproductions (Mar 22, 2006)

yeah my bid was going to go in for 198  but 389 hell no..even i know where to draw the line


----------



## MAC_Whore (Mar 22, 2006)

It is a gorgeous colour.  I wish MAC would release the colour in a collection.  The thing that bugs me about the Judy Blue container is that the Judy bust on lid is just a sticker, it isn't even embossed.


----------



## asnbrb (Mar 22, 2006)

wow.  that's unreal.


----------



## BlahWah (Mar 22, 2006)

Yeah, I was watching it since it was posted and thought it would cap just over $100, then saw it sit at just under $200 for a few days...my heart stopped when I saw how much it jumped to this morning!


----------



## user2 (Mar 22, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 
_The thing that bugs me about the Judy Blue container is that the Judy bust on lid is just a sticker, it isn't even embossed._

 

Exactly! To me it looks like Contrast with a bust on the lid!


----------



## SMMY (Mar 22, 2006)

I am just thinking how many MAC goodies I could buy with $389.
A lot!


----------



## asnbrb (Mar 22, 2006)

would you even use it?  wow.  aznsmurfy, I am TOTALLY up for adoption.  Just lemme know!!


----------



## Peanut_Colada (Mar 22, 2006)

I really don't understand all the hype over this color. Sure it's really rare, but the color doesn't appear to be something that's worth almost $400. :/


----------



## roxybc (Mar 22, 2006)

I think SonRisa has bought 2 of those for around that price.


----------



## User34 (Mar 22, 2006)

seriously, that's crazy. But to each their own. =)


----------



## Shawna (Mar 22, 2006)

Awww, heck, I've paid $300 for a pair of jeans.  I think it's fantastic to be able to get something that you've really wanted, and she's a collector who is going to appreciate what she got.  Lucky


----------



## gigiproductions (Mar 22, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *roxybc* 
_I think SonRisa has bought 2 of those for around that price._

 
she paid 50 for one
and 85 for the other


----------



## mspixieears (Mar 22, 2006)

Wow, at the end of last year, I saw an Australian auction for it beginning at 150 AUD and no one bid. I thought that was crazy, but near 400 USD?! Wonder what it'll go for at the end!


----------



## a914butterfly (Mar 22, 2006)

i say if you have that kind of money to spend on 1 single shadow--then go for it. i personally feel that its a waste cause you wouldn't want to use it at that price, but for it to lay around and not be touched at all is a waste too. i guess to each his own??


----------



## mspixieears (Mar 22, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *a914butterfly* 
_i say if you have that kind of money to spend on 1 single shadow--then go for it. i personally feel that its a waste cause you wouldn't want to use it at that price, but for it to lay around and not be touched at all is a waste too. i guess to each his own??_

 
Indeed! I think if I did get something like that, I'd hesitate at first but eventually use it, after all, I'd want to enjoy my purchase and admiring it day and night somehow isn't enough!


----------



## taygalchi (Mar 22, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shawna* 
_Awww, heck, I've paid $300 for a pair of jeans.  I think it's fantastic to be able to get something that you've really wanted, and she's a collector who is going to appreciate what she got.  Lucky 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I agree! I wouldn't pay over $200 for my wedding dress (only wear it once, what's the big deal?) but if I really wanted a rare collector's item - I'd shell out the money for it.  Now, when I was in college and broke, I'd cry if I saw someone paying that much for eyeshadow, but now that I bust my *ss to earn a check, if I want a $300 eyeshadow, I'm d*mn sure treating myself!


----------



## midnightlouise (Mar 23, 2006)

Whoa! That's alot of cash! But I'm glad one of our members won!  It's like keeping it in the family lol! Very cool.


----------



## user3 (Mar 23, 2006)

It's their money so have fun but me personally  I don't find the color  to be appealing.


----------



## mspixieears (Mar 23, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *midnightlouise* 
_Whoa! That's alot of cash! But I'm glad one of our members won!  It's like keeping it in the family lol! Very cool. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
That's sweet, I like that, makes us sound like one big happy family.


----------



## shabdebaz (Mar 23, 2006)

Unbelievable.


----------



## Juneplum (Mar 23, 2006)

sheeettttt.. i should sell one of mine!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 that's craaazy, but hey more power to her


----------



## SMMY (Mar 23, 2006)

And on the other end of the expense spectrum, I just spent $6.72 on a Penny shade stick.


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Mar 23, 2006)

I came late to the MAC party...what is the big deal with judy blue?


----------



## BlahWah (Mar 23, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Pixie04* 
_I came late to the MAC party...what is the big deal with judy blue?_

 
From what I understand it's an e/s not released to the public, only to an exclusive party somewhere.  From the looks of it the colour's not amazing, but I've never seen it swatched or worn by anyone (and probably never will!).

If I'm wrong someone correct me or fill in the holes if I'm missing sthg!


----------



## Juneplum (Mar 23, 2006)

actually the color is quite pretty =) in fact, risa just posted an fotd using it.. go check it out!


----------



## rainbow (Mar 23, 2006)

i got to admit that the color indeed looks nice! but thats way too much of $ to pay for a eyeshadow.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 wondering will parrot ever fetch such a high price in future or not?


----------



## SMMY (Mar 23, 2006)

I am not going to chastize anyone for spending money on something they love. I spent $70 dollars for Stephane Marais's foundation last week which, though not $389, seemed like a lot to me. But I think as long it's something someone truly wants, that's great. I much rather see someone purchase it, that is going to truly appreciate it, than just a dealer trying to make a profit of off it.


----------



## BlahWah (Mar 23, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Juneplum* 
_actually the color is quite pretty =) in fact, risa just posted an fotd using it.. go check it out!_

 
Oooh, really? I'll have to check that out. Thanks!


----------



## user79 (Mar 24, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Juneplum* 
_actually the color is quite pretty =) in fact, risa just posted an fotd using it.. go check it out!_

 
Personally I don't think the colour is anything special at all.


----------



## cloverette (Mar 24, 2006)

if it's a rare item, i'd say *real* collectors should go for it, regardless of the price! that's the whole point of being a *real* collector! even more so, if this color wasn't released to the public!

btw, that auction is NOTHING compared to this one: e-bay item


----------



## a914butterfly (Mar 24, 2006)

i saw the color on risa, it doesn't look like anything spectacular. i just think it's the rarity of the item that makes it that expensive.


----------



## tinagrzela (Mar 24, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cloverette* 
_if it's a rare item, i'd say *real* collectors should go for it, regardless of the price! that's the whole point of being a *real* collector! even more so, if this color wasn't released to the public!

btw, that auction is NOTHING compared to this one: e-bay item_

 
Oh my god!!! This is unbelievable!! I have never herd of this, nor have I ever seen something so ridiculous!! I am a devout Catholic, and this just makes me mad to see this kind of stuff!


----------



## asnbrb (Mar 24, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cloverette* 
_if it's a rare item, i'd say *real* collectors should go for it, regardless of the price! that's the whole point of being a *real* collector! even more so, if this color wasn't released to the public!

btw, that auction is NOTHING compared to this one: e-bay item_

 
hahahahahahahahahahaha!!!  For that price, he better fly you and your friends down to Kihei and put you up in a swanky hotel.


----------



## BlahWah (Mar 24, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cloverette* 
_if it's a rare item, i'd say *real* collectors should go for it, regardless of the price! that's the whole point of being a *real* collector! even more so, if this color wasn't released to the public!

btw, that auction is NOTHING compared to this one: e-bay item_

 
Wow, that is one sick listing! And they never really answer why they're listing the auction for that amount!  To play with people's minds this way...


----------



## thegirlgotsoul (Mar 29, 2006)

And I thought this one went for a lot:

http://cgi.ebay.com/MAC-Cosmetics-JU...cm  dZViewItem


----------



## pinkfeet (Mar 29, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *a914butterfly* 
_i saw the color on risa, it doesn't look like anything spectacular. i just think it's the rarity of the item that makes it that expensive._

 

I wonder if they will use it or keep it for their collection ? 

I thought at first it was crazy as hell to pay that much money for e/s but I thought back when I collected LE and Vintage Barbies and I paid way more than 400 for some - and I would get so damn excited waiting for it to come in the mail! They were like my babies. So to each their own, we all have our limits and what we collect or not you know?


----------



## lianna (Mar 29, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rainbow* 
_i got to admit that the color indeed looks nice! but thats way too much of $ to pay for a eyeshadow.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 wondering will parrot ever fetch such a high price in future or not?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I don't think Parrot ever will unless the person is really really desperate as there are too many Parrots around, as compared with the Judy blue e/s which was only released to very few people.


----------



## pale blue (Mar 29, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *thegirlgotsoul* 
_And I thought this one went for a lot:

http://cgi.ebay.com/MAC-Cosmetics-JUDY-BLUE-eyeshadow-RARE-bnib_W0QQitemZ5636361126QQcategoryZ67605QQrdZ1QQcm  dZViewItem_

 
 that one's a steal compared to the one that just sold!


----------



## matthea (Mar 29, 2006)

I had a few Judy Blue e/s's as I was at the party they were released at. I would actually feel bad selling them for THAT much. As it was I donated the money from one being sold. They were given out for free at the party, and I'd just feel guilty being such an opportunist.


----------



## a914butterfly (Mar 29, 2006)

wow, you were lucky!! where and when was this party and how did you get such a special invite?? i was once invited to the culturebloom preview, but that wasn't as special since the collection was released to the public and nothing was free (we were able to purchase it before it came into the store, but we had to pay for it).


----------



## matthea (Mar 29, 2006)

It was a launch party for a company that reps MAs, stylists and photographers. My husbands company is in the industry so we got a little invite. We weren't going to go because we weren't in the schmoozing mood and I was sick but I read the invite and it stated MAC would be giving away a product in honour of the launch. I then told my husband that we NEEDED to go. We went. I felt like crap. We waited and waited. Finally naked (but painted) models came out with cigarette-girl style boxes around their necks filled with Judy Blue. I snagged a couple, then we left.
Now I ALWAYS make sure I read the fine print on invites


----------



## Beautiful1 (Mar 29, 2006)

Wow Is All I Can Say! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 LOL


----------



## a914butterfly (Mar 29, 2006)

lucky lucky lucky!!!!


----------



## samila18 (Mar 30, 2006)

wow, yeah someone posted that on MUA a couple of days ago.. I'd have such buyer's remorse after that one.. all I would think about would be how much makeup I could have gotten for the $$


----------



## TDoll (May 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cloverette* 

 
_if it's a rare item, i'd say *real* collectors should go for it, regardless of the price! that's the whole point of being a *real* collector! even more so, if this color wasn't released to the public!

btw, that auction is NOTHING compared to this one: e-bay item_

 
lol...that is the most ridiculous thing I've ever read!!!!! The funny thing is that the guy "answers" all the questions in the ad!! What a loony.  The cure for cancer is hilarious btw.


----------



## coachkitten (May 18, 2008)

Well I wish I could shell out the money for this eye shadow as I love to collect MAC but it is just too much for me to justify.  I bought a backup pretty twisted e/s a few years back for $55 and I really kicked myself for a few months after.  Has MAC ever released any other exremely limited e/s colors like Judy Blue?


----------



## MAC_Whore (May 18, 2008)

Ummm...you want me to "Buy it Now" for $299.99, or as I like to call it $300.00, and you want me to pay $8.30 or shipping, as well.  Classic.


----------



## toby_is_cute (May 18, 2008)

DAYUM~~$300 bucks???? 

wow


----------



## Sweexy985 (May 18, 2008)

Yikes!

That shadow must have magical powers to whosoever wheres it. lol

Just kidding. In all honestly, though, if you have the funds to play with, why not bid on it?

Good luck whoever's bidding!


----------

